# Wheelie Ausgang Roßdorf nach Darmstadt



## [ApeX] (24. August 2005)

Als ich heute von der Arbeit heim gebiket bin kahm mir Ausgang Roßdorf (Kurz vor dem Hotel) ein Mountainbiker ziemlich flott auf dem Hinterrad auf dem Radweg entgegen. 

Ich würd mal interessieren ob dieser jenige welche auch hier im Forum vertreten ist?


----------



## Levty (10. September 2005)

lol? wozu willste das denn wissen?   
willste ihn fragen wie schnell der unterwegs war aum hinterrad? ich kann dir sogar sagen wieso: er hatte vorne einen platten, und wollte nicht schieben, also fuhr er aufm hinterrad!    

greez, killuah1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [ApeX] (11. September 2005)

Ne das ist mir ehrlich gesagt kack egal. Will das nur wissen weil ich auf der Suche nach ambitonierten Biker aus meiner Umgebung bin.


Sorry das ich gefragt hab


----------



## Levty (13. September 2005)

[ApeX] schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry das ich gefragt hab



ok, ich verzei dir 
  

ne, awas, am besten lernste biker am höchten punk des berges kennen 
königstuhl oder weisser stein

viel glück!

killuah1 (HDer)


----------



## underdog01 (27. Oktober 2005)

Was verstehst Du unter Ambitioniert?


----------



## Psycho24 (27. Oktober 2005)

Hoi Apex,

wenn Du mir jetzt die Bikemarke sagen kannst, dann könnt ich dir vieleicht weiter helfen 
mein Kumpel kommt aus Rossdorf und weil wir sone ******* machen bzw versuchen, könnte er es gewessen sein 

Gruß Sven


----------



## [ApeX] (5. November 2005)

War lang nicht im Forum deshalb jetzt erst ne antwort.
@Psycho24
Ne Bikemarke konnte ich leider nicht erkennen!  )
@underdog01
Ambitioniert, mmh, damit meine ich eigentlich das ich Regelmäsig fahre.


----------



## Levty (5. November 2005)

Der Fred boomt ja richtig von Posts !​


----------



## underdog01 (11. November 2005)

@[ApeX]
Wir fahren regelmässig Dienstags und Donnerstags bei jedem Wetter, es sei denn es schüttet in Strömen.
Am Wochenende fahren wir je nach dem was am Abend vorher war!  
Sind immer so 5 - 10 Leute und touren 1,5 bis 2,5 Stunden meist in den "Umstädter (Wein) Bergen".
Manchmal auch im Wald Richtung Darmstadt.
Treffpunkt ist jeweils 18:10h in Groß Zimmern und 18:20h in Klein Zimmern.
Falls das für Dich in Frage kommt, Reinheim ist ja nicht weit, bist Du herzlich willkommen.


----------



## mfl flo (29. November 2006)

hey ich komme aus spachbrücken und bin  fast 17 und fahre ein kona scrap...ich würd auch gerne mal ne tour mitfahren würdet ihr mich mal mitnehmen?


----------

